# Total Recall



## Endymion (Aug 13, 2012)

I have not seen the new reboot of the old classic.
Total Recall (the original) is one of my favorite sci-fi movies (my absolute favorite one is Inception)
and I love Arnold (Terminator two is amazing) so I decided to pass on this one.
Have you seen it? Is it worth watching?


----------



## Reaver (Sep 13, 2012)

Haven't seen it and won't because it stars The Movie Slayer (Colin Farrel).


----------



## morfiction (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol. Why is he the movie slayer?


----------



## Reaver (Sep 14, 2012)

morfiction said:


> Lol. Why is he the movie slayer?



Because he's killed every movie he's ever been in. He's just a terrible actor. Just my opinion. I want to make that clear before I offend anyone who likes him.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Steerpike (Sep 14, 2012)

And this one is a flashback preceded by Stewie's comment "You're more worthless than Colin Farrell:"


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 15, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Because he's killed every movie he's ever been in. He's just a terrible actor. Just my opinion. I want to make that clear before I offend anyone who likes him.



No–he's a terrible _action hero_. He's actually a really good character actor; he was loads of fun in _Horrible Bosses_ and _In Bruges_. _Crazy Heart_, too; he didn't have a big role but he inhabited it well. _Seven Psychopaths_ looks like it's going to be fun.

He just doesn't do well in big flashy action roles, e.g. _S.W.A.T._, _Alexander_, _Miami Vice_.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 16, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> No—he's a terrible _action hero_. He's actually a really good character actor; he was loads of fun in _Horrible Bosses_ and _In Bruges_. _Crazy Heart_, too; he didn't have a big role but he inhabited it well. _Seven Psychopaths_ looks like it's going to be fun.
> 
> He just doesn't do well in big flashy action roles, e.g. _S.W.A.T._, _Alexander_, _Miami Vice_.



He plays the same guy in every movie. Same cardboard cut-out Irishman. I didn't know that Alexander the Great was Irish.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 16, 2012)

I had the exact same thought when I watched it the one and only time.


----------



## morfiction (Sep 16, 2012)

He was Bullesye in Daredevil. One of the few good things about that movie... especially his last scene with the fly.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 17, 2012)

morfiction said:


> He was Bullesye in Daredevil. One of the few good things about that movie... especially his last scene with the fly.



No, no no. He was Colin Farrel playing Alexander the Great playing Bullseye. Or was that the other way around?

 But despite that fact, I do like Daredevil. I own the Director's Cut.


----------



## Jess A (Sep 18, 2012)

Shall we start a Colin Farrell thread?  Though I will note that I really, really dislike American or out-of-place accents in historical films. It's done more than you'd think. It's annoying. I'm aware that I'm also off-topic. I haven't seen _Total Recall_ yet.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 18, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Though I will note that I really, really dislike American or out-of-place accents in historical films. It's done more than you'd think. It's annoying.



I agree with you one hundred percent. It's very annoying.


----------

